# Boo is a star



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My groomer created a website. At first she had Zach on there but he has been replaced today with the Booster. My little cutie is now my groomer's best advertisement.

Home


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats Boo <3


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So cute! Suki wants his autograph!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh wow and what an amazing shot of him too, he looks great in that picture


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Boo, you are a perfect model! That's awesome


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

What a handsome lil dude!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

OMG...too cute he is! Boo is one handsome boy! :walklikeanegyptian: :yes:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:I can see why your groomer wanted Boo as her model, he's ADORABLE :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a handsome guy. :wub:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I would give them my business who could refuse that sweet face?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I love my groomer. She does a great job and is always taking courses to learn new things. My fear is she is now expecting her second child! I don't want to use anyone else.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Such a beautiful coat! He looks like he is happy to model his new haircut.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

No wonder she is using Boo on her site, he's just so darn cute.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I love it - the booster - how booterific. It should boo-st her boosness (business).


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Way to go Boo , for sure you are a star!!!
What a cute face!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> I love it - the booster - how booterific. It should boo-st her boosness (business).


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Love the play on words.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Way to go Boo!


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

A star is born!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Better watch it! Next thing you know, they'll be demanding 6 pieces of their favorite treats on a silver plate next to their beds and want to charge for Pawtographs!

Too cute!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Way to go Boo!!!! :drinkup:A Star is Born:aktion033: So handsome and Boootiful


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If that doesn't boost her business, nothing will. Boo looks off the charts, handsome. :wub::wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Look at him!!! He looks beyond adorable, my heart just skipped a beat :heart:


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

He looks so good!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

oh Boo is sure so perfect! Your groomer really should have BOTH Boo and Zach. What a very nice website ~~ love it. You have an awesome groomer == your boys are always perfect!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Everyone. Hedy, Zach is actually her favorite and I am surprised he is not up there. He is the picture perfect dream dog for any groomer because he is so well behaved. She says Boo is good too but I don't believe it since he is a holy terror for me LOL.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I Love how perfect your groomer styles both Boo and Zach. It is good she has a handsome maltese up in her page since many owners today dont want the shaved down " standard pet maltese" cut. 

You are so lucky to have an awesome groomer. Their we site shows their attention to detail. The model Boo tells they have a couple favorites ❤❤


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I so agree with Hedy! I have loved Boo's look since the day I joined. I love what you called the "standard pet Maltese look", Hedy. I just wished Maggie's hair would hurry up and grow so I can get her ears longer like Boo's and Dolce's. That's the look I want, as I'm not showing so I don't need all that extra maintenance. Even with a short look, all Maltese require daily maintenance!

And I agree, Boo is the perfect model and what a wonderful groomer you have Mags!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! He is so handsome.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So adorable!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh how cute! Gorgeous Boo and great grooming too


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So cute!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How cool is that!!!


----------

